# help



## gillsrock (Sep 28, 2009)

I am shooting at 25 yards and now my arrows are going over the target??? I've adjusted bow sight and no help. I even aimed at bottom of target and still overshooting

what am I doing wrong??


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Sounds to me like your moving the sight in the wrong direction.Have you moved it up like it sounds you need to do?


----------



## jna329 (Nov 11, 2008)

not sure where you started at- first thing first-is the bow setup correctly,then when moving sights you must follow the arrow. if you shoot high move sight up. then start at 10-15 yds. or less -not more. when you get it sighted in at 10 then move back to 20 and make your adjustments. if it still doesnt adjust you need to have your bow checked to see if it is tuned or something possibly broken.


----------



## artemis3 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds to me like you moved your sight the wrong direction or you are popping your bow up fairly bad like flinching


----------

